# Crushed Argonite - Lots of murkey water



## Medjaw (Nov 8, 2010)

So, I recently purchased a 75gal, and while setting it up I was told I would need to rinse my Argonite before putting it in.

Well, I obviously didn't do a very good job (I think) and the whole fish tank became cloudy almost instantly and wouldn't fix itself quickly.

It's been about 35 hours since the initial fill up, and it's looking better so I know the dust is settling, but my main concern is this.

A. With my powerheads circulation, wont it pick up sand and dust the tank up, or is them picking argonite up bad?

B. Is this normal?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Medjaw said:


> So, I recently purchased a 75gal, and while setting it up I was told I would need to rinse my Argonite before putting it in.
> 
> Well, I obviously didn't do a very good job (I think) and the whole fish tank became cloudy almost instantly and wouldn't fix itself quickly.
> 
> ...


a. If it is clearing up in 24 hours it will clear up shortly

b. Yep.


----------

